# "my new chew toy .... hehe"



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody loves his new chew toy, real deer antlers. I'll have to get David to saw it up into more manageable pieces, but he was thrilled with the real thing!! 

"What in the heck is this?!"










"I chewz it!"










"I likes to drag it around!"










"he he look at me, I is hiding."


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow that thing is almost as big as Brody!
It looks like he's having the best fun! 

Where did you get it?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah, he's in hog heaven. I have bought him the antlers from bestbullysticks.com and they are expensive!! A friend of ours asked if we wanted some deer antlers and I said "heck yeah!" ha ha. They last forever. I probably have a lifetime supply. LOL!

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

wow Brody! your family really loves you! that thing is huge; definitely a lifetime supply of chewing


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

wow!! didnt know you could eat it! :O

ps i love Brodys collar!! x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> wow!! didnt know you could eat it! :O
> 
> ps i love Brodys collar!! x


thanks princess - his collar is a Susan Lanci and I would definitely buy more from her line. It's so lightweight and soft! Definitely my favorite collar and he has several. 

You can buy deer antlers for dog chews at a lot of high end pet stores. A natural chew that doesn't splinter and has no odor. It also contains trace minerals, phosphorus, calcium, zinc. 

Here's one source that talks about them ....

http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/smartlist_25/antlerz.html


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Brody's chewie is much bigger than he is, and yes, it looks like it will last a very l-o-n-g time. I didn't know dogs could chew deer antlers. Brody is much loved and spoiled rotten too.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow Bordy what abig chewy!! Looks like fun


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracy that is so darned cute! Yeah for Brody!!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> yeah, he's in hog heaven. I have bought him the antlers from bestbullysticks.com and they are expensive!! A friend of ours asked if we wanted some deer antlers and I said "heck yeah!" ha ha. They last forever. I probably have a lifetime supply. LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


I never knew you could buy them online, probably not over here though lol we never get anything good over here!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Ugh I need family who hunt/have deer antlers laying around! I haven't given them to the wee ones yet but the bigger pooches in the family get antlers and elk antlers. But they are expensive its ridiculous! Lucky lucky you! And lucky lucky Brody


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

madi loves her little one from best bully - this is awesome!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Brody!!! Hes lovely and looks so satisfied  xx


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Brody sure is loving that! what a handsome lil guy too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha wow thats huge! LOL! i like the small antlers from bestbullysticks as they are easier to carrry around and play with on the ground...those i would be afraid of LOL! it could poke an eye out!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha wow thats huge! LOL! i like the small antlers from bestbullysticks as they are easier to carrry around and play with on the ground...those i would be afraid of LOL! it could poke an eye out!


LOL Pidge! I thought of Dexter when I gave this to Brody cuz I know he likes antlers. ha. Yeah, we will get it cut up, he only has one good eye left ya know!! Wouldn't want it poked out. HA HA.

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> LOL Pidge! I thought of Dexter when I gave this to Brody cuz I know he likes antlers. ha. Yeah, we will get it cut up, he only has one good eye left ya know!! Wouldn't want it poked out. HA HA.
> 
> Brodysmom


yay you thought of us! :hello1: lol yea keep that eye safe and sound :daisy:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brody cracks me up! What a face on him!! I just want to kiss and hug him up!
Those antlers are great. I'll have to look into it for my chi's. Brody seems to *really* like it!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I never considered the antlers before. I'll have to speak to my deer hunting family members about those. What about the hooves? Are those smelly like cow hooves?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I would love to have some for my chis and Nutz Lol to chew on


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy, I am dying over these photos. Look at the happiness in his eyes. What a fantastic idea. They are so expensive to buy and Coop adores the anterz. I need to get my puppers one of them. I couldn't love that boy anymore, I swear I couldn't. He's never looked healthier or happier.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I am so going to have to get some !! Brody is adorable with that treat !!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

How adorable is Brody! I learned something new today,antlers for dogs,really made me smile, thanx! With the news breaking in on tv all day and night about the horrific shootings in Texas this made me happy and Brody reminds me of Logan in coloring.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh how i love that Brody!!! lol I needed a Brody fix lol He is as adorable as usual!!  And he looks like he's having a blast with his new chewie  What a cutie lil boy who deserves the best! 

PS...I saw his sneezing video....omg TOO cute!! Brody in video was even better then Brody in pictures! lol My son is also a Brody fan and he loved the video too


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks like an amazing chew! My lot would love it.
And Mr Brody is looking in tip top shape too, I love his super shiny coat!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Hes spoilt rotten lol but hes sure cute


----------

